# Officer Down: David Petzold - [Center Valley, Pennsylvania]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Pa. officer killed on highway*

*Officer Down: David Petzold* - [Center Valley, Pennsylvania]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 32
*Additional Info:* Investigator David Petzold had served with the Upper Saucon Township Police Department for 9 years, and had also served as a special agent with the FBI for 1 year. He is survived by his wife and three children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Petzold was struck and killed by a vehicle while attempting to remove a deer carcass from the roadway. *Date of Incident:* November 9, 2006

*Pa. officer killed on highway*
By Dan Hartzell and Wendy Solomon
The Morning Call
A 32-year-old Upper Saucon Township police officer died this morning after being struck by a northbound vehicle on Route 309, state police said.
Investigator David Petzold was trying to take a dead deer off the highway when he was struck by a van driven by Dong S. Oh, 52, of Blue Bell, Montgomery County, at 6:05 a.m. today, officials said during an afternoon press conference.
Petzold was flown to Lehigh Valley Hospital-Cedar Crest, where he was pronounced dead at 6:54 a.m. Lehigh County Coroner Scott Grim said Petzold died of multiple blunt force injuries. He ruled the death an accident.

*Full Story: Pa. officer killed on highway*


----------

